# DW yes or No >?



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

the Tj Cruiser so yes or no ?


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Nah!


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

I would have one.


----------



## JayMac (Sep 4, 2016)

No from me


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris Dyson (Feb 29, 2012)

Not for me.


----------



## TonyHill (Jul 28, 2015)

Even uglier than an ugly thing!! Definite no


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

Heh, I quite like that


----------



## kani82 (Apr 22, 2013)

steelghost said:


> Heh, I quite like that


I like that.

Sent from my S550 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## M1UDE (Mar 7, 2017)

its a yes


----------



## tictap (Sep 15, 2010)

What an ugly thing!!


----------



## JMorty (Apr 25, 2011)

Jeez! No!


----------



## Jack (May 14, 2007)

My eyes :doublesho, definitely no


----------



## pxr5 (Feb 13, 2012)

It looks like it's made of Lego - One Brick. A defo no.


----------



## TonyH38 (Apr 7, 2013)

It's a no from me.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

A big no from me


----------



## Karl woods (Mar 15, 2012)

Ugly but i would quite like it for a shopping/utility type car to take over from my focus estate.


----------



## RaceGlazer (Jan 10, 2007)

What's it for ?


----------



## pez (Jun 7, 2014)

Errr... It looks like a cross between a Nissan cube and a conquest knight XV. It's a no from me I think


----------



## Jue (Aug 1, 2016)

No no no no :doublesho


----------



## Welshquattro1 (Dec 6, 2013)

God that's ugly so a big NO


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

No - the front end looks just wrong...

Be interested to see what they've done with the inside...


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Reminds me of the Vw Thing. So that'll be a no lol

Cooks


----------



## pez (Jun 7, 2014)

I've found a picture of the inside

I'll post it when I get on my laptop later


----------



## RicardoB (Oct 18, 2015)

No, No, no, no, No!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## PeterPatch1 (Jan 14, 2011)

Different. Yes, I would.


----------



## Dan J (Jun 18, 2008)

no, not liking that.


----------

